# Babies



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

Congrats! How many boys/girls did you get? 

Our lab mama had 10 as well. Lots of work, but they were so much fun!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

Oh my goodness. Can I get in that puppy pile?


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*



MeandMy3 said:


> Congrats! How many boys/girls did you get?
> 
> Our lab mama had 10 as well. Lots of work, but they were so much fun!


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: My Babies!*

congratulations!

Wish you the best for Riley and the babies ...and you 1

I am touched, also because Leo, who is now 5 months old, comes from an 11 siblings family andI have photos with the breeders helping the young mother feed them.
I think the pups from such large families get a nice biting inhibition and learn how to share and also have their place.

once more,good luck and enjoy as much as you can


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

We had the opposite - 7 girls and 3 boys. We kept one of each so good luck NOT doing that.  Meg insisted on having the pups in our room on the floor. We kept them in there until they were about 3 weeks old. Before that, if we moved them, she'd move them right back. It stressed us all out. To me, they sounded like buzzing bees.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*



MeandMy3 said:


> We had the opposite - 7 girls and 3 boys. We kept one of each so good luck NOT doing that.  Meg insisted on having the pups in our room on the floor. We kept them in there until they were about 3 weeks old. Before that, if we moved them, she'd move them right back. It stressed us all out. To me, they sounded like buzzing bees.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

I am glad that she let you move them.  We weren't able to move them (without Meg moving them back) for about 3 weeks. Next time, there are so many things we will do differently. Enjoy the puppies!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*

Oh, man, this is killing me!!

Repeating to myself... 
I do not want a puppy.
I do not want a puppy.
I do not want a puppy.

;D ;D ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

Oh my goodness, I'm with msW on this...

Its hard to imagine how much love each of those pups is going to give out and get in return over it's lifetime. Lucky pups, luckier pet humans!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: My Babies!*

SO Adorable!!!!
I had to help dock tails once.... on a litter of GSP
Necessary... but OMG it was so tramatic... half of the pups tails were docked a tiny bit to short... man did they bleed.
All survived with beautiful tails, ... but I had my doubts.... NOt easy by any means!

Your pups are Gorgeous!!!
Snips and snails and puppy dog tails... This rhyme will never be so simple to me ever again!!!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: My Babies!*

Love those ears on them.
It has to be bittersweet to let them go.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: My Babies!*

Wishing each of your beautiful puppies a long and beautiful life!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ksand24 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: My Babies!*

Light Blue Collar makes my heart feel like a popsicle on a hot summer day.


----------

